# Happy Birthday Rory Archibald (RoryA)!!!



## Richard Schollar (Jan 11, 2010)

on entering your 5th decade of life!!!  in your 41st year!!!

May you have many more to come!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rory.

Greg too it seems...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow!  Happy Birthday Greg!!!!!

Rory's was actually last Friday (same day as my old dog Boston who is sadly no longer with us).


----------



## RoryA (Jan 11, 2010)

If you didn't already have your head firmly lodged...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey - at least it shows I care


----------



## RoryA (Jan 11, 2010)

If you were any good, you'd have got 'Old Geezer' on a new line at least!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Whatcha talking about?  It is on a new line???  Are you using FF to surf?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 11, 2010)

It is _now_ yes...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah blast it!  IE6 is very forgiving to my foibles 

Corrected now.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 11, 2010)

...anyway, happy birthday Rory and Greg.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 11, 2010)

Ta very much!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy birthday to both Rory and Greg...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, since my tuckus is every bit as overweight as it was exactly one year ago - I enjoyed my cake yesterday; and then an hour or so before sunrise this morning, I hauled my large *** outta bed and actually pulled on my insulated boots and MP3 player and went for a walk/trot ("jogging" would be overstating it) for the first time in _mumble-mumble_. It was uphill in a foot of snow and maybe 16°F - so no problem hitting my target heart rate in less than 30 yards. They say it takes about 21 days to lay the foundations of a habit. So only 20 more days and then it'll be easy... right?


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 12, 2010)

Many happy returns to you both!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 13, 2010)

belated happy birthdays from me too 

Rich: when are you sorting out the next London meet?  I don't have that much longer in UK, would be nice to have drinks before I go...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 13, 2010)

February (possibly early Feb) - as I will need a few beers after 2 weeks of slavery doing my wife's bidding (after new baby arrives)


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 13, 2010)

RichardSchollar said:


> February (possibly early Feb) - as I will need a few beers after 2 weeks of slavery doing my wife's bidding (after new baby arrives)


 
Oh yes that's just around the corner. When is due date?

Feb suits me, January is just a mess!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 13, 2010)

Jan 16th - this Saturday!!!


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Jan 16th - this Saturday!!!


How many will that make for you now, Richard?

BTW, happy belated b-days to Greg and Rory!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe4 said:


> How many will that make for you now, Richard?


 
Joe, this will be (final) number 4!  I don't think either me or the wife has the energy for any more!


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 13, 2010)

God bless you!

We have two and I think that is it for us.  The scenario where they outnumber you is a frightening one is my book!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 13, 2010)

but the new car is a *seven* seater...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't know the Bugatti Veyron came with 7 seats ?
(pardon the pun)



			
				RS said:
			
		

> I don't think either me or the wife has the energy for any more!



eeeew... too much information...


----------



## Cbrine (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe4 said:


> God bless you!
> 
> We have two and I think that is it for us.  The scenario where they outnumber you is a frightening one is my book!



Yes, but if you have that many, you can play them off against each other....

I've got two, and that's more than enough!

Rory,
   Hope you had a great birthday old man.(I turn 41 in June)


Greg, 
   Hope you are able to build that healthy habit, I just broke the bad habit of smoking about 5 months ago.  Not sure which is easier, but since I don't smoke and I'm still not exercising, it must be the smoking one


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 13, 2010)

Cbrine said:


> ...Greg,
> Hope you are able to build that healthy habit, I just broke the bad habit of smoking about 5 months ago. Not sure which is easier, but since I don't smoke and I'm still not exercising, it must be the smoking one


Cal, I've done both. Four (or was it five?) years ago I quit smoking. 3½ years ago I cleaned up my diet and started going to the YMCA religiously. 2½ years ago I was about 90 lbs lighter than I am today. *Starting* an exercise regimen is *much* easier than quitting smoking. _Eventually_ you no longer miss smoking, and you don't have to make an effort not to smoke. Not smoking gets easier and easier. You never have a scheduling conflict with your "non-smoking time". You never have to choose between getting a project done at work and your not-smoking time. You never have to give up your not-smoking time to attend your kids' school function. So over the long haul - trying to *keep up* an exercise regimen is much, much harder than not smoking.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 14, 2010)

RichardSchollar said:


> Joe, this will be (final) number 4! I don't think either me or the wife has the energy for any more!


 
Time for the snip then 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 14, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Time for the snip then
> 
> Keep us posted!


 
Keep us posted on the baby. No need to keep us posted about any snipping.  Geez, Jon, be specific, wouldja?!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg Truby said:


> Keep us posted on the baby. No need to keep us posted about any snipping.  Geez, Jon, be specific, wouldja?!


 
Oh I dunno Trubes - if he lets us know when he's snipped then we can poke more fun at him!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 14, 2010)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> ...then we can poke more fun at him!


 
Personally, I'd be more inclined to follow Ray Zalinky's (Dan Aykroyd) example from Tommy Boy: _"...Send over a bottle of bubbly with a bucket of ice and a card. Have it say, 'Tough break, get drunk on me. Use the bucket to ice down your marbles, Yours, T.'" _


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 14, 2010)

Jon, are you _still _walking like a cowboy following your op?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 14, 2010)

I always walk like a cowboy Rich, and that's not cos of the op


----------

